# TB500 2mg Only $11.99,Free Domestic Shipping,15% coupon included



## LabpeRep (Feb 14, 2013)

[h=2]Now we are running the sale of 

*Free Domestic Shipping*
*Free Fedex Delivery on all orders over $150*

*Thymosin Beta 4(TB500) 2mg,as low as $11.99 per vial,98.22% purity* 

*IPAMORELIN 2mg,as low as $9.99 per vial, 99.28% purity* 

* SERMORELIN 2mg, as low as $9.99 per vial, 99.58% purity *


* HGH FRAG 176-191 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 96.84% purity *


* GHRP-6 5mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.56% purity* 

* CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.74% purity* 


   And checkout with coupon for 15% off.  
*coupon code: valentine* 

coupon is valid until Feb 24th 2013.
The code applies to all the peptides.
No minimum purchase required.
    At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports
[/h][h=2]Thymosin Beta 4(TB500) Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120813-L1019MSHPLC
    [h=2]IPAMORELIN Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120715-L1011MSHPLC
   [h=2]Sermorelin Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130118-L1018MSHPLC
 

  [h=2]HGH FRAG 176-191 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130111-L1008MSHPLC
 

   [h=2]GHRP-6 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130102-L1005MSHPLC
 

     [h=2]CJC-1295 without DAC Report[/h]   
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121216-L1001MSHPLC
 


 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## Pohooo (Feb 14, 2013)

Big bump for a great deal.


----------



## danlong (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm interested in it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 16, 2013)

One hell of a deal there!!


----------



## pingpoel (Feb 16, 2013)

The product seems to work well.


----------



## LCSULLA (Feb 16, 2013)

Are there logs on this? I just got back in the game and haven't seen many...?


----------



## Kingsli (Feb 17, 2013)

It's worth to have a try,Labpe is perfect for me and they provide the best quality products,love them!


----------



## Shrimpy (Feb 18, 2013)

Top quality!


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 20, 2013)

tb500 hplc test
Thymosin beta 4, HPLC test, purity over 98%


----------



## Irishcop (Feb 20, 2013)

J:Going to be making an order this weekend, this is the best deal ive seen on peps..
Any one know much about tb500? Any one have personal experience with it? 
Ive got a.torn bicep and im looking.for help healing it..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Irishcop said:


> J:Going to be making an order this weekend, this is the best deal ive seen on peps..
> Any one know much about tb500? Any one have personal experience with it?
> Ive got a.torn bicep and im looking.for help healing it..




I found it very effective at 6-8mg per week for 4 weeks.. then 6-8mg per month for maintainance.


----------



## sovocool (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats the difference between CJC 1295 and CJC-1293?


----------



## stimac16 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great,waiting for more.great,waiting for more.


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 23, 2013)

Only a couple of days left!


----------



## woodland (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice post！


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 23, 2013)

Last day for worldwide free shipping!!


----------

